# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  "تضافرت الروايات" .. هل يقال: تظافرت

## القارئ المليجي

الإخوة الأفاضل.
معلوم أنَّا نقولُ: "تضافرت الروايات" بالضاد؛ أي: تظاهرت واجتمعت واتفقت.
فهل يقال: تظافرت .. بالمعنى نفسه؟
فإنها هكذا وردت في كتاب "النشر" لابن الجزري.
في المطبوع آخر ص 413 الجزء الثاني.
وكذلك في المحقَّق ص 637.
ولم أجد المحقِّق علق على ذلك بشيء.

----------


## سالم اليمان

ذكرها صاحب تفسير البحر المحيط
و أكثر من ذكرها الآلوسي في تفسيره
وذكرت كثيرا في روح المعاني 
فلعل معناها واحد

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

جاء في تاج العروس: (ومما يستدرك عليه-أي: على صاحب القاموس-: تَظَافَرَ القَوْمُ وتَظَاهَرُوا بمعنًى واحدٍ قاله الصاغانيّ قلْتُ: وفي (إِضاءَة الأَدموس) لشيخِ مشايخِنا أَحْمَدَ بنِ عبدِ العَزِيزِ الفيلالي ما نَصُّه: وقد نَبَّه السَّعْدُ في شَرْح العَضُدِ أَن التّظافُرَ بالظَّاءِ لَحْن قال: لكِنّي رأَيتُ في تأْليفٍ لطيف لابن مالِكٍ فيما جاءَ بالوَجْهَيْنِ أَن التضافر مما يُقَالُ بالضَّادِ وبالظّاءِ انتهى. قلْت : يَعنِي بذلك التأْليفِ اللطيف كتابَه الاعْتِضاد في الفَرِقِ بين الظاء والضاد، واختصرَه أَبو حَيّان، فسماه الارتضاء وهذا القولُ مذكور فيهما.) اهـ
[ط الشاملة]

----------


## وليد العدني

وجدت مجموعة من الكتب على الشبكة تهتم بالتفريق بين الظاء والضاد ، وهي على الرابط الآتي :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ncyw5yuznhy
لم أجد وقتًا لتصفحها ، لعل غيري يجد وقتًا .
فقط أريد التعبير عن الاستغراب من اهتمام علماء العربية بالفرق بين الظاء والضاد ، وغض الطرف عن حروف أخرى بينها مشابهة ، فقد خصوا الحديث عن الظاء والضاد بمؤلفات .
لنأخذ مثالًا على ذلك : ( السين والصاد ) ، فهناك كلمات تنطق فقط بالسين ، وأخرى تنطق فقط بالصاد ، وكلمات يجوز فيها الأمران ، وهي كلمات مبثوثة في كتب المعاجم .
فهل من تفسير لهذا الأمر ؟ ( أعني الاهتمام بالفرق بين الظاء والضاد ، وترك الاهتمام بالفرق بين السين والصاد ) . 
أفهم أن الناس يخطئون كثيرًا في التفريق بين الظاء والضاد ، ويقلّ الخطأ في غيرهما ، لكن هل يكفي هذا لامتناع علماء العربية عن التأليف في الفرق بين السين والصاد ؟! 
هل هناك كتب ألفت في الفرق بين السين والصاد ؟ هل تعادل ما ألّف في الفرق بين الظاء والضاد ؟

----------

